# best transfer paper??



## haloink (May 8, 2006)

Hi

We are just starting out. Right now the only equipment we have is an epson 1280 sylus printer and a HT 400D Hix Digital Heat Press. 

We purchased some transfer paper from bestblanks and the quality doesn't exactly seem commercial like they say. It cracks upon the first washing. Since we are new to this, we obviously have a lot to learn. We have some prospective clients that we'd like to print company shirts for but don't want to offer crappy shirts to them. Is there a better transfer paper we should be purchasing? Also for company shirts, what is an avrage cost per shirt to sell if we are using hanes heavyweight tshirt that costs us 1.58 a piece? 

Thank You in advance for any responses.

Halo Ink


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use "Iron All" from new Milford for lights and just tried Jet dark from Coastal. You can beat that price per shirt. I use Gildan 2000 and today I bought port and company on sale at $1.16 on sale Hanes was 98 cents.. I like the port and company PC61 better than the Gildan. But that's just me..


----------



## haloink (May 8, 2006)

you tried it but did you like the quality?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes I loved the quality. I bought my press from Coastal Business, great company to deal with by the way.and they sent me some samples of different papers. If you have not bought your press go their and tell them Lou Robin. I had other opaque which when printed on a shirt was really hard. The Jet dark from Coastal was a lot softer. So I am now using that brand for my darks. As a side note I heard about a paper from another company that sounded like Iron All and I called the company and they are going to send me samples to try but they are still manufacturing it.


----------



## haile28 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHat is the absolute best Transfer(Softest feel) Light shirts & Dark Shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

haile28 said:


> WHat is the absolute best Transfer(Softest feel) Light shirts & Dark Shirts?


The answer is right above you in this thread


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

All these threads are over a year old. Are these transfer papers still the best ones out there? And if so, is there anywhere local (east coast/NJ area) to get them? Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jackie,

Good question. For light shirts, there is now a paper called JetPro SofStretch (we call it JPSS around here) that has pretty much gained wild popularity on the forum. Ironall still has it's users, but JPSS rules as the best paper imo, and that of many others.

I used to use Ironall, based on the recommendation above, but I had some fading issues. If you search "Ironall fade" on the forum, you'll see what I mean. I wasn't the only one to get that problem. JPSS doesn't fade for me. I even bleach repeatedly, wash in warm, dry in hot... no fade. I love that paper. If you search either "JPSS" or "jetpro sofstretch" you'll find alot more feedback on the forum from the many users. Alot of times, the long name of JPSS is misspelled, so be aware of that. 

For darks, I like Ironall Dark, it's made by IYA, and I never had fading with Ironall/IYA dark. That is considered the softest dark paper by many. The next favored dark paper these days is JetWear Dark (real name JetOPAQUE).

Jetpro sofstretch and JetOPAQUE are both mfg by Neenah.

Tshirtsupplies.com is a company in East PA that sells all of those papers: Jetpro Sofstretch, JetWear Dark, as well as the IYA paper.

You can also google those names and your location for any suppliers that may be more local to you. There is a company in Garfield that carries the IYA/Ironall paper. Not sure which version.

If you search the forum with "Ironall names" you will find two threads, one for light papers and one for darks, that lists all the alternate names for Ironall, as well as who sells/sold it.

Good luck to you, hope this helps!


----------

